# Soil test



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Tried the mysoiltesting soil kit. Was $30 and pretty easy. Here are my results. Make sense I am having fungus issues as N is high.

I can do micronutrients but how do I fertilize potassium? What's the best product?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

@gkaneko

I moved this to the soil test forum so it will get more visibility.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Please See:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=8530&hilit=Soil+savvy
and
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=16135&p=247258&hilit=Soil+savvy#p247258
The bottom line is that analysis based on that test may do more harm than good.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Ok. But if taken with a grain of salt, I could assume potassium is low. I can't imagine the data would be that different than the university ext test.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Probably. The two most common forms of K are Potassium Sulfate (0-0-50) and Potassium Chloride (0-0-60). Potassium Sulfate is preferred as sulfate is a plant nutrient and it has a lower salt index. Check with Feed and Seed stores, golf course or farm suppliers or retailers of Lesco/SiteOne products.


----------

